
Ask HN: Nomads, How Do You Manage Your Mail? - ipodopt
I am moving place to place season to season. I live in the US and will be traveling internationally and domestically.
======
znpy
I’d better like to know how nomads manage their taxes, with respect of their
specific country of origin and/or residency.

~~~
davewasthere
Pay tax in all countries where you're tax-resident. Although it's possible to
optimise this by constantly travelling.

Look at the three flag/five flag theory on perpetual travellers.

~~~
znpy
That’s easier said than done.

Could you elaborate a bit on the travelling part?

------
gyardley
I've used [https://www.usglobalmail.com/](https://www.usglobalmail.com/) for
years.

You could always forward your mail to a friend or relative, which I've also
done, but whatever you do, get an address in a state without personal income
tax. You don't want to get inadvertently flagged as a resident and sent a
state income tax bill which you'll have to dispute.

------
ha470
Never tried it but
[https://www.virtualpostmail.com/](https://www.virtualpostmail.com/) seems
like an interesting solution.

~~~
ipodopt
I wonder about the privacy concerns of them scanning and uploading your mail
especially since proof of identity is strict.

Initially, I was thinking of a PO Box with on-demand mail forwarding. USPS
does not have that exact thing, but it looks like there may be a couple of
private companies offering it.

------
davewasthere
Using a virtual mailbox works well. The only pain is when their address
changes for any reason. (Which has happened to me once) Or, if you want to
change virtual mailbox providers.

Essentially, they scan in the first page of anything sent to your address,
then email you a copy and wait for instructions (Scan all, Forward, or
Destroy).

Works really well. Yachties have used similar services for years.

------
actionowl
I used Earthclass mail for a year, it was very good and worth the price. Last
trip back home to the US I just changed my address to my parents since I get
such little amounts of mail (it's either spam or year-end taxes)

------
eddof13
I use [https://www.anytimemailbox.com/](https://www.anytimemailbox.com/)

------
DoreenMichele
You can get a virtual mailbox.

------
unstatusthequo
Earthclassmail

------
rattlesnakedave
travelingmailbox

